

The Great Manual Repository - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/great-manual-repository.html

======
mynegation
There are a few sites that warehouse manuals (e.g. retrevo.com). What I do
personally is every time I get a new gadget (be it a camera or a steamer), I
find pdf manual and save it in a special folder in Dropbox - that way it is
readily available, and I do not have to dig through boxes.

It would be great if every manual would come with URL and QR-code to the
vendor's official pdf and ePub.

~~~
tzs
What I would like to see is for gadget and appliance makers to include a USB
port on their devices that works as follows:

1\. If you insert a formatted flash drive, the device creates a folder named
after the gadget if that folder does not already exist.

2\. In that folder, the device writes out a PDF copy of its manual, and of any
other documents that would have come with the device when purchased.

3\. If the device folder existed when the drive was inserted, and the device
supports field updates of firmware, it looks in that folder for a firmware
update and applies it if found.

------
artmageddon
Someone in the comments suggested making this an extension to Google Books. I
think that's a great idea; matching Google's searching / scanning capabilities
and large amount of storage space almost makes this a no-brainer.

The question is: would Google deem it worth their time? I ask because I'm not
too familiar with Google Books and how they may try to make money from it.

------
mhb
Doesn't retrevo do this?

<http://www.retrevo.com/samples/index.html>

------
mhb
In exchange for providing the manuals, offer the companies the ability to
display an ad when someone accesses their manual.

~~~
mhb
Also serve their competitors' ads when a user doesn't find their manual.

------
sixtofour
Manupedia.

